# Question about injectable dbol , anadrol



## Littlebigguy

Ok, I I’m looking for some help , is there anyway to make anadrol or dbol a injectable without using G or EO ? Are there any other solvents that will allow these two to be injectables ? I have been googling and researching every inch of the internet and can find anything . I see for the oral liquid for anadrol they use peg 300 and everclear ,  can you use peg 300 and bb and ba in an injectable? Any advice or knowledge would be super helpful . And I thank and appreciate any help in advance ladies and gentlemen because I’m lost !


----------

